# water or digimark ???



## Gunngee (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there a way to add a watermark or digimark using photoshop elements?


----------



## oldmacman (Jul 26, 2010)

Does Elements do layers?


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes, Elements does layers and there are litterally hundreds of online tutorials on how to use Elements and it's Text tool to add a watermark to an image.

One simply needs to use a search engine.

Watermark with Elements - Bing

Digimarc is a paid for service:

https://www.digimarc.com/solutions/


----------



## Gunngee (Jul 26, 2010)

Cool, thank you very much. I tried to find it my self in photoshop but couldn't. I often tend to over think a problem when the solution is staring me right in the face... thank you again.


----------

